# Delaware Camp Promotions



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 30, 2003)

The following is a list of the belt promotions that where awarded at our 2003 Delaware camp.

Sue H. Smith	2nd Brown
Mark D. Berk	1st Degree Black
Vincent Cichocki 	1st Degree Black
Bill Gorman 	1st Degree Black
Sal Todaro	2nd Degree Black
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 30, 2003)

Congratulations to all!


----------



## stickarts (Oct 30, 2003)

awesome!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Congratulations to all! *



What HE said ! 
:asian:


----------



## Cebu West (Nov 1, 2003)

For myself and my students, Mark and Bill, we are proud to have been promoted and see this as a stepping stone to enhancing our knowledge. We promise to live up to the responsibility we have been given, to pass on the art of Remy Presas Modern Arnis.

Sal, Mark and Bill


----------

